# Murray Dawes - Slipstream Trader



## Party Marty (7 February 2011)

Does anyone have any comments on this service?


----------



## freebird54 (11 May 2011)

Party Marty said:


> Does anyone have any comments on this service?




He is pushing the free trial of the new high risk spearfishing tips - starting monday

I already subscribe to Diggers and Drillers, Small cap investigator, australian wealth gameplan from port phillip trading amongst many others.

And I have some of their tips.


----------



## jlov2 (24 May 2011)

freebird54 said:


> He is pushing the free trial of the new high risk spearfishing tips - starting monday
> 
> I already subscribe to Diggers and Drillers, Small cap investigator, australian wealth gameplan from port phillip trading amongst many others.
> 
> And I have some of their tips.





Hmmm I have all 3 as well. Right now I don't hold ANY of their stocks. I bough and sold some for decent profits in the past. The service is good since it is very cheap, but you still gotta only buy whats right for you.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 May 2011)

has anyone got any info on the spear trades - what they are doing in the market. 
I heard that they were looking at shorting au banks ? ?


----------



## Glen48 (25 May 2011)

Pick CBA as it has the most at risk and closely followed by the rest Think ANZ  is the best of a bad lot.
 Any thing to do with property should be avoided in my opinion


----------



## kestertonm (31 May 2011)

My experience with them has been underwhelming. My credit card company flagged their transaction as fraudulent. I rang to complain and they offered 30 days free. Those 30 days are up and I have received nothing from them other than a snail mail pamphlet on how to trade shares. This may be a real service and their recommendations may be useful but I have never seen them and at $1495 for the subscription I would have expected some level of customer service. So my advice.....keep your money....


----------



## am7 (14 October 2011)

Party Marty said:


> Does anyone have any comments on this service?




I started off on the 3 month trial also and in the first month or so of membership (on trial) I was able to enter a trade or two with the market advice to easily cover the cost of annual membership. When I joined and paid the membership fees I was actually down thousands of dollars from my own CFD trading mistakes (without ever setting stop losses) solely relying on just one other CFD report subscription. In the next few months from there, with Murray's regular guidance on which way the markets were going (I trade indexes mainly) I was able to make back my lost trading funds and am now healthily in profit as I write. I just hope he continues to perform as he has recently!
Murray seems to have the experience, confidence and personal keen interest in the short to medium term trade markets to compliment my trading method and my particular interest in index and spot gold trades. 

I do not know Murray personally (although I would love to buy him a beer or two) and have only recently been able to put a face to the name and voice as he spoke on camera in his latest YouTube video spruiking his service. 

In this forum I would not be inclined to endorse his efforts however his service has worked for me and I would recommend his Slipstream Trader service to anyone looking to trade rather than just buy and hold stocks (which to me seems pointless in this market). For me, the subscription service has paid for itself within a short time and acted as a good ongoing guide on which way the markets are heading, which is all I expected.


----------



## Jeff51 (2 December 2011)

Hi am7. 
I have watched Murrays video's and like his style. I would be interested in hearing from you or any user of his service if it suffers the 'Self Fulfilling Prophecy" effect.
His predecessor of a few years back "Swarmtrader" put out an evening 'tip' each week.
Usually, the next days Share Open gapped up and volume often trippled for the day.
His tips and the $Volume they generated I reckon affected the market.
I see you trade mainly Indices, and with the liquidity you would be spared the effect.
Any feedback would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## hotqld (4 December 2011)

I am about 3 weeks into his trial offer.
Everything on his website is as he says.....download reading on his trading and money management systems, he has videos to teach you, plus all his recommendations years to back test and confirm.
I back tested his recommendations July 2011 to mid sept using his systems and he achieved 10% between those dates, his system is jumping on a trend and getting your stop to a no risk position which I thought was OK for a trend trading system when the market is not really trending.
I changed the exit criteria to suit an oscillating market and his trades then achieved 24%.
So I decided OK I will used his entries and part of his recommendations to move stops to his first target, take some profit and make the rest of the trade risk free with a 2nd profit take.

In two weeks,
One trade stopped out.
Two trades have hit the first target the profit has taken care of the loss above and these are now in a no risk situation.
Two trades still on full risk.
I did not take a futures trade which turned out with a 5-1 return....going to next time!
He recommends a market to limit entry where I use it as a limit entry and wont chase price and will wait for price to reach his limit as it appears when he does his buy communication it does effect the market and a entry will happen later on just leave your conditional limit order on.

The only complaint is if he says take profit at 2-30pm and you cant get to your computer in time before market closes, you have missed that one and hold and hope it trades back there....Cant see a way around that....maybe I need a yuppie iphone? to trade off...lol


----------



## Jeff51 (13 December 2011)

Hi hotqld
Thanks for taking the time to share your Slipstream Trader experience to date.
I am pleased you are in the green.
I am pleased there are both wins and losses, cos thats the reality. 
So there is a bit of a buying flurry on his entry recommendations. 
Your own 'limit entry'  rule is a wise one.
Emotionally chasing 'I have got to Buy this share'  just destroys your reward/risk ratios.
"The only complaint is if he says take profit at 2-30pm " and you cant 
I suppose you might expect a bit of an exit flurry as well.
When your 'trial offer' ends, tell us if you think Slipstream is worth persuing.
Meanwhile
Happy Trading


----------



## freebird54 (25 August 2012)

Any update please Guys? - their Diggers and Drillers I sub to is down.



Jeff51 said:


> Hi hotqld
> Thanks for taking the time to share your Slipstream Trader experience to date.
> I am pleased you are in the green.
> I am pleased there are both wins and losses, cos thats the reality.
> ...


----------



## Miner (26 August 2012)

freebird54 said:


> Any update please Guys? - their Diggers and Drillers I sub to is down.




Did you notice the last posting on this thread was in December 2011 and you thought some one is watching this thread every minute 

Any way it is down because of system maintenance and weekend is for watching games when share market is closed for trades


----------



## jparrie (19 June 2013)

In the spirit of keeping this thread alive, another post after 12 months!

Well, what can I say? There are a few words that spring to mind, none of which is repeatable here. This is a very expensive service by any means. One because the subs are so high, and two because I am struggling to find anything that has actually made money during the period I was subscribed for. 

Keeping track of all the recommendations is ridiculous, he likes to take 1/3 profits, 1/2 profits, whatever, so actually being able to track ups or downs is not easy. One thing he does like to do though which appears to be a common theme is to recommend stocks that are quite simply absolute dogs, which I'm sure any fundamental analysis will prove. 

My advice, ask to see a definitive list of all his tips over at least the past 2 years. You won't get it though. All his 'expert' tips have pretty much turned out to be just punts, you may as well stick your money on the red. If this is the best technical analysis can do, I think I'll stick to Warren Buffet's methodology instead.


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2013)

jparrie said:


> I think I'll stick to Warren Buffet's methodology instead.




What, you're going to buy sufficient stock in a company to get a seat on the board and then watch the share price rise


----------



## CanOz (19 June 2013)

Boggo said:


> What, you're going to buy sufficient stock in a company to get a seat on the board and then watch the share price rise




Boggo, you mean Preferred Stock!


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> Boggo, you mean Preferred Stock!




Yes, of course, silly me


----------



## Back2baseX (30 June 2013)

Be very very careful.

I will share my perspective on this thread. And i realize that in the past and maybe in the future Slipstream Trader may have made people some reliable profit. I haven't seen the books/accounts so this is of course a guess. I would love to hear what others have to say from more recent times.

Having said that here is my Personal Experience.

Subscribed and got burned pretty hard (we all know the risks) from Oct 2012 to April 2013. Daily Reckoning where promoting the Crap out of this guy. You know the hook "Australia most Deadly Accurate Trader". Having Been a daily reckoning subscriber i decided to finally give it a go. 
BIG MISTAKE.....
I got out after 1 profitable trade to 15 stop losses hit. It was becoming humorous at how bad this guys picks where. Trading every move after it happened. And every week the same crap. "I have learned from my mistakes and Long term members know what a great technical analyst I am".
same old videos, same old plug week after week. We Shorted the market from 4000 to 5000 and then got long only to see it finally start pulling back. 

Bottom line when your trading, if your right at the wrong time. Your Wrong!

I also subscribed to diggers and drillers as well as small cap. they where offering the two subscriptions very cheap. I now know why. Fortunately i did not let them lead me to the slaughter as Good old Murray did. I feel sorry for the new subscribers who joined when i did after having the daily reckoning shove there marketing hype down our throats day after day. And for those long term subscribers. I wish them well and hope its just one of those slumps that all traders eventually go through. Also a big red flag for me these days is not having an open forum where customers and subscribers can have open discussions. What are you hiding from? Just my opinion. But hey what do i know.

In hindsight i realize it was lazy to pay someone else to do my thinking for me.

I don't like making moves i don't understand based on someone Else's interpretation of a head and shoulder pattern or some other pattern. If it where that easy every trader would be Successful.

As of today it may be time to join the Silver Stacking Cult. if it goes any lower I'm Selling the Gold and Stacking Silver Hard. currently under $20.00us. 

these are just my views and experience.
Good Luck


----------



## freebird54 (1 July 2013)

thanks for your input

Over 30 years I have tried most newsletters

I tried some of the port Phillip products too with poor results.

One of their people did forecast the GFC many years ago - that is why I went with them

Eureka and Fat prophets are at the top of my list at the moment


----------



## Neil01 (9 July 2013)

Party Marty said:


> Does anyone have any comments on this service?




Murray knows his charting however is very conservative. The only problem is Port Phillip Publishing.. their customer service never return email or calls and even when you complain for an escalation their team leader will not return calls.

Appears they are running out of small office with no sense of customer service or wanting repeat business.


----------

